# Water Pump Out!!!!



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I noticed several days ago that I had a small puddle of antifreeze in my garage. I was taking my Cruze LTZ RS in for an oil change only and told the service guy that I noticed the leak. He told me I had to make an appointment to have the car looked at.

Well today was the appointment and it was scheduled for 11:30am. On the way to work this morning(6:40am) the check engine light came on and then on the display it showed, "Turn AC Off, Engine Over Heating". I took 1 look at the needle and it started to head toward the "H". Pulled over right away and shut car off, called dealer and they towed my car in.

Just received a call from the dealership(11:00am), and they told me it was the Water Pump and it is Back Ordered for 2-10 days and they cannot tell me exactly when they will received it.:wtf:

Anyway car is still under warranty and they gave me a rental till then.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like a manufacturing defect. This is why warranties exist. I do believe you're the first one I've read about who's had a water pump fail.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like a manufacturing defect. This is why warranties exist. I do believe you're the first one I've read about who's had a water pump fail.


I was surprised also. I thought it might have been something simple, like a hose or hose connection somewhere....


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

There has been other failures of water pumps...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Caballero777 said:


> Well I noticed several days ago that I had a small puddle of antifreeze in my garage. I was taking my Cruze LTZ RS in for an oil change only and told the service guy that I noticed the leak. He told me I had to make an appointment to have the car looked at.
> 
> Well today was the appointment and it was scheduled for 11:30am. On the way to work this morning(6:40am) the check engine light came on and then on the display it showed, "Turn AC Off, Engine Over Heating". I took 1 look at the needle and it started to head toward the "H". Pulled over right away and shut car off, called dealer and they towed my car in.
> 
> ...



Caballero777,
I would like to apologize for the inconvenience that this has caused you. I would like you to keep me updated on this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Cruze_Ohio (Apr 7, 2012)

Bought a 2011 LT. Water pump failed at 1,200 miles. Was part of a Service Release - 
*Description:* GM: ON SOME 2011 CRUZ MODELS THERE IS A SERVICE PROCEDURE FOR FIXING THE CONDITION WHERE THE THERMOSTAT STICKS IN THE OPEN POSITION. *RM UPDATED 6/7/11. *PE
2011 Chevrolet Cruze TSBs (Technical Service Bulletins) | ChevroletProblems.com


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cruze_Ohio said:


> Bought a 2011 LT. Water pump failed at 1,200 miles. Was part of a Service Release -
> *Description:* GM: ON SOME 2011 CRUZ MODELS THERE IS A SERVICE PROCEDURE FOR FIXING THE CONDITION WHERE THE THERMOSTAT STICKS IN THE OPEN POSITION. *RM UPDATED 6/7/11. *PE
> 2011 Chevrolet Cruze TSBs (Technical Service Bulletins) | ChevroletProblems.com



Just got my car back yesterday:yahoo: and thank God that it did not take 2 weeks to get the water pump as the dealer told me because it was back ordered.

They also replaced the Thermostat.

Hopefully no more issues....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Caballero777 said:


> Just got my car back yesterday:yahoo: and thank God that it did not take 2 weeks to get the water pump as the dealer told me because it was back ordered.
> 
> They also replaced the Thermostat.
> 
> Hopefully no more issues....




Caballero777,
That is great to hear!! Now it's time to go and enjoy your Cruze! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## michaels (Jun 23, 2012)

*Me Too!*

2011 Cruze 1LT water pump also went out on mine. I noticed that the engine fans were running really heavy, even when I first started the engine. After I turned the car off, the would continue to run for a few minutes. I could hear them running continuously while driving also. No engine light and temperature gauge was where it always is on the left side of the middle line toward the cool side.

I have it serviced regularly, but I added some water and it fixed the fans from coming on. Thought that maybe the service place I took it to just never checked the radiator water like they were supposed to. 30 days later, I started getting the same behavior. I've not noticed any leakage. I took it to my dealer and they said I was out of warranty, but if it was an internal problem than it would be covered under the drive train warranty.

Service advisor called a few hours later and said it was the water pump and that they would cover it under warranty. He said that they were busy and it wouldn't be until the next day that I would get my car back. They did give me a rental, which was nice of them. I got a Chevy Aveo for a day and man it really made me appreciate my Cruze, the Aveo rides horribly and the trim of the car is straight out of the 80's.

So here's a list of the issues since the car was new:
Heat blasting from below the center console since day 1 - fixed
Several misc TSB services, including possible loose steering wheel - fixed
Wind noise from cross winds while driving freeway speeds - some what fixed
Rattle noise in dash - caused by hoses in engine compartment rattling - fixed myself by putting cardboard between the hoses.
Brake squeak at about 12,000 miles - went into service dept. at dealer about 6 times for this. They turned the rotors, sent me home. It happened again. They wanted to replace rotors, but had none in stock, sent me home. They replaced the rotors, sent me home, it happened again. They replaced the pads, sent me home, it happened again. They replaced the calipers, sent me home, it happened again. Finally complained to BBB and corporate called me and worked with the dealer to get it fixed. Had something to do with a rattle from the brakes vibrating through the chasis thereby, I was hearing normal brake noise amplified through the chasis of the car.
Waterpump as mention above - fixed.
Still experiencing a hot hose or something near my right leg from the center console when my leg touches it while driving.

Now that I'm out of warranty, I'm scared for what is next.


----------



## markwilliam (Jun 26, 2012)

I had bought my car used with 29,000km on it.. shortly after I noticed the coolant was leaking took it in and the water pump needed replacement, they changed thermostat aswell. I had to wait an extra day because the waterpump didnt come with the gasket. I am no just over 38,000km and started hearing a grinding noise. took it into the dealer and yet again the waterpump is leaking. They are also replacing the belt tensioner this time too.


----------



## Rodz1016 (Jun 27, 2012)

Water Pump Broken

I have 2011 Cruze with 51000 kms. Last week I was driving and seen a bunch of smoke out of the front grill, and temp was o.k.I pulled over and seen "green" fluid spraying out. Called dealer, brought it in and it was the A.C condenser which they replaced. Picked up the car yesterday, and just drove it when engine light and warning flashed AC turning off, engine too hot. Temperature needed quickly rising into red. Had the car towed to dealer, and they just called stating it is leaking coolant and the water pump is broken. Are you kidding??? Thank goodness it is under warranty. What kind of damage would this have done to my engine??


----------



## Gunrunr (May 9, 2011)

I also had my water pump go out and my car only had 36540 miles on it. I was able to get my car back the next day from the dealer thank God.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gunrunr said:


> I also had my water pump go out and my car only had 36540 miles on it. I was able to get my car back the next day from the dealer thank God.


Aren't you glad GM has a 6 year, 100k mile warranty to cover these kinds of issues?

I know I am.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...water pump is not "officially" covered under the 6yr/100k warranty, only under the 3yr/36k "bumper-to-bumper" warranty.
> 
> ...so at _36,*540* _miles, he had a VERY *NICE* dealership!


Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet



> *Powertrain Coverage*
> 
> In addition to the 3-year/36,000 mile protection, many of your powertrain components are protected even further with coverage extending to 5 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.
> 
> ...


For some reason, I remembered 6 years, 100,000 miles. I guess it's 5 years. My fault on that one.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rodz1016 said:


> Water Pump Broken
> 
> I have 2011 Cruze with 51000 kms. Last week I was driving and seen a bunch of smoke out of the front grill, and temp was o.k.I pulled over and seen "green" fluid spraying out. Called dealer, brought it in and it was the A.C condenser which they replaced. Picked up the car yesterday, and just drove it when engine light and warning flashed AC turning off, engine too hot. Temperature needed quickly rising into red. Had the car towed to dealer, and they just called stating it is leaking coolant and the water pump is broken. Are you kidding??? Thank goodness it is under warranty. What kind of damage would this have done to my engine??



Rodz1016,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have had with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get these issues taken care of for you. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

markwilliam said:


> I had bought my car used with 29,000km on it.. shortly after I noticed the coolant was leaking took it in and the water pump needed replacement, they changed thermostat aswell. I had to wait an extra day because the waterpump didnt come with the gasket. I am no just over 38,000km and started hearing a grinding noise. took it into the dealer and yet again the waterpump is leaking. They are also replacing the belt tensioner this time too.


Something else is causing the water pump to fail. My Montana went through four left front ABS hubs and 5 A/C compressors before the root causes were found. I switched dealerships on both as the service department in the first one couldn't diagnose how a sponge gets wet while sitting under a dripping faucett.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...water pump is not "officially" covered under the 6yr/100k warranty, only under the 3yr/36k "bumper-to-bumper" warranty.
> 
> ...so at _36,*540* _miles, he had a VERY *NICE* dealership!


The dealership may have decided to replace the water pump under warranty since they had just replaced the A/C compressor. Sometimes it's easier to just fix the part than it is to deal with an angry customer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe they're made by the same manufacturer Toyota uses. 

Do these use stupid plastic impellers on them?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I just hope these water pump problems have a reason and are not made like junk. I would hate to be 5 years and one month and have mine go out.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My take is that this water pump failure issue is a matter of quality control by the pump manufacturer. I think this is indicative of auto parts supply chain nowadays. If you get lucky, you get a car with no bad parts. Not so lucky, you get one with one or more bad parts. 

If it makes anyone feel any better on this thread, I had a '69 Z28 that spit out water pumps like watermelon seeds. At least it spit water pump bearings like seeds. I installed four pumps in a span of six years. At least it was an easy R&R on that car. That was just one of the parts that car nickled and dimed me for while I owned it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's all about the design and quality of the individual parts on cars that make or break them. Unfortunately, everyone seems to be out to cut corners these days...

I had a water pump that lasted over 200,000 miles. Still in immaculate shape, bearing and impeller-wise when I took it out of the car.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Had an appointment at the dealership to get the TSB done for the antifreeze smell, they did a pressure test on the cooling system, and it turns out the water pump was just starting to leak. So they end up skipping the TSB, claiming it was the water pump, which I doubt, because that would indicate it's been leaking from day one I got the car (March 2011). The antifreeze level was always the same and never dropped.

In my view dealership don't like certain types of warranty work, for example: Doing a TSB on a coolant tank, which requires less than 5 dollar in parts and 30 minutes labour would probably be a waste of their time, but doing a water pump which probably wasn't leaking, they can make more money. What's frustrating is, I had an appointment specifically under their recommendation to get this TSB done and end up doing do completely different work, and also while they have the car that it is recommended that I have the fuel injected serviced and the brakes serviced. The car has 25500 km ( 15000 miles ). I do my own service and work, I'm no rookie when it comes to cars, but sometime you have no choice, if you need warranty work done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzers said:


> Had an appointment at the dealership to get the TSB done for the antifreeze smell, they did a pressure test on the cooling system, and it turns out the water pump was just starting to leak. So they end up skipping the TSB, claiming it was the water pump, which I doubt, because that would indicate it's been leaking from day one I got the car (March 2011). The antifreeze level was always the same and never dropped.
> 
> In my view dealership don't like certain types of warranty work, for example: Doing a TSB on a coolant tank, which requires less than 5 dollar in parts and 30 minutes labour would probably be a waste of their time, but doing a water pump which probably wasn't leaking, they can make more money. What's frustrating is, I had an appointment specifically under their recommendation to get this TSB done and end up doing do completely different work, and also while they have the car that it is recommended that I have the fuel injected serviced and the brakes serviced. The car has 25500 km ( 15000 miles ). I do my own service and work, I'm no rookie when it comes to cars, but sometime you have no choice, if you need warranty work done.


I'd let them replace the water pump but not touch the injectors and brakes. Go someplace else to have those evaluated. At 15,000 miles neither should need work unless you have really bad gasoline (injectors) and spend a lot of time hard on your brakes. There is one other way to generate premature front brake wear - improperly adjusted rear brakes, which seems to be an issue with some Cruzen.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> I'd let them replace the water pump but not touch the injectors and brakes.


That's exactly what I did. 

I have a 1999 Montana, since new in immaculate condition. Everytime it goes in for Driveclean emission inspection, the mechanic tells me, it burns so clean, that if you attempt suicide by leaving the van running with the garage door closed, I would be unsuccessful. Secret, use top-tier gas and fuel injector cleaner in your tank 2-3 times a year. Another words, "if it ain't broke, don't fix"!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> Sounds like "Second Opinion" time to me, from a second (different) service department.
> 
> Remember if "opinions" differ among people with *PhD*'s, then what can you expect from *Service Managers*?


Service Managers = Salesmen = Grease...

Know nothing about cars!


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've already had my water pump changed out to.... I read somewhere that they have a new part # for it now (probably meaning a newly designed pump) but unfortunately I didn't get one of those so I'll most likely be doing this again in another 30K.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Rodz1016 said:


> Water Pump Broken
> 
> I have 2011 Cruze with 51000 kms. Last week I was driving and seen a bunch of smoke out of the front grill, and temp was o.k.*I pulled over and seen "green" fluid spraying out.* Called dealer, brought it in and it was the A.C condenser which they replaced. Picked up the car yesterday, and just drove it when engine light and warning flashed AC turning off, engine too hot. Temperature needed quickly rising into red. Had the car towed to dealer, and they just called stating it is leaking coolant and the water pump is broken. Are you kidding??? Thank goodness it is under warranty. What kind of damage would this have done to my engine??


Last I checked, the Chevy Cruze uses the orange Dexcool for coolant. :shoot:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzers said:


> That's exactly what I did.
> 
> I have a 1999 Montana, since new in immaculate condition. Everytime it goes in for Driveclean emission inspection, the mechanic tells me, it burns so clean, that if you attempt suicide by leaving the van running with the garage door closed, I would be unsuccessful. Secret, use top-tier gas and fuel injector cleaner in your tank 2-3 times a year. Another words, "if it ain't broke, don't fix"!


I drove my 2002 Montana AWD into the ground. It was used to frequently tow a 3,000 lb Boy Scout troop trailer while hauling a full load inside through the Colorado Rockies. Wore out cylinder 4 and decided I didn't to spend $1500 just to open up the engine to figure out why the compression pressure was low out of spec.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I found something on the GM Techlink website that talks about a revised water pump gasket. The column headings didn't copy over but the third column is labeled "do this" and the fourth is "don't do this". The last is the GM reference number.


2011-2012

Cruze – Coolant leak at water pump

Replace the water pump, gasket and thermostat.

Replace the water pump bolts. Leak at the bolts is fixed with new gasket.

PI0762A


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It's all about the design and quality of the individual parts on cars that make or break them. Unfortunately, everyone seems to be out to cut corners these days.../QUOTE]
> 
> Oddly enough, yesterday, I was talking with a guy who is a Senior Designer for a Tier1 auto supplier about parts quality. It seems that these "cheap" foreign suppliers either can't, or won't make things to the specifications given them. They just churn out crap that is "close" and then say they are meeting specs. Not only are the Chinese based companies guilty of this, but India is also incapable of doing parts to spec. He said one Indian supplier was shipping parts with nearly a 20% rejection rate, but maintaining that they were in spec. You get what you pay for.
> 
> Here's another example: I know a guy who was a quality control manager for another T1 supplier. He had a shipment of Chinese brake pads arrive that contained 20% asbestos in the lining material, way above federal regulations. It was an entire week's worth of production for one of their customers. Talk about scrambling to get replacements in time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Here's another example: I know a guy who was a quality control manager for another T1 supplier. He had a shipment of Chinese brake pads arrive that contained 20% asbestos in the lining material, way above federal regulations. It was an entire week's worth of production for one of their customers. Talk about scrambling to get replacements in time.


Just another reason to not knowingly purchase anything from China unless there is absolutely no other choice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Just another reason to not knowingly purchase anything from China unless there is absolutely no other choice.


For most things, there IS no choice anymore. After my last 2 HP printers self-destructing on themselves, I tried to find a printer not made in China to no avail.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> For most things, there IS no choice anymore. After my last 2 HP printers self-destructing on themselves, I tried to find a printer not made in China to no avail.


I recently replaced an HP printer with an Epson Artisan. Says it's made in Indonesia. Almost China.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Just another reason to not knowingly purchase anything from China unless there is absolutely no other choice.


Therein lies a problem with cars. The consumer doesn't know where the parts are made. The last content figures I saw for the Cruze was 65% domestic and 35% foreign. Try to find which 35% are made elsewhere and where. I'm betting most of it is Chinese, Indian, European, and Mexican. Someone please prove me wrong.


----------



## Abeltz (Sep 26, 2012)

I noticed today at 37,200 miles anti-freeze in on floor of my garage - probably water pump leak. Is this that common in 2011 Cruze - has their been a recall? Is it cover under my 100k warranty?


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

My 2011 Cruze 2LT radiator fan starting running constantly, so I checked the radiator fluid and found the tank empty. Brought it to the dealer and the adviser said it might be the water pump. I have 43,000 miles. Hopefully tomorrow I will hear back from them. Crossing fingers that is all that is wrong with it.
Had the thermostat replaced a few months ago due to it sticking open. 

Yes, the water pump is covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Abeltz said:


> I noticed today at 37,200 miles anti-freeze in on floor of my garage - probably water pump leak. Is this that common in 2011 Cruze - has their been a recall? Is it cover under my 100k warranty?



Abeltz,
I understand your concern with this issue. Have you taken your Cruze into your dealer to have them look at this for you? As long as you are still within your warranty the repair should be covered. I would like you to keep me posted on this and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trol said:


> My 2011 Cruze 2LT radiator fan starting running constantly, so I checked the radiator fluid and found the tank empty. Brought it to the dealer and the adviser said it might be the water pump. I have 43,000 miles. Hopefully tomorrow I will hear back from them. Crossing fingers that is all that is wrong with it.
> Had the thermostat replaced a few months ago due to it sticking open.
> 
> Yes, the water pump is covered under the power train warranty.



trol,
Please keep me posted on your outcome with your service appointment. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

Stacy,

I got my Cruze back. It was the water pump leaking. Replaced that and thermostat and covered by power train warranty.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Just another reason to not knowingly purchase anything from China unless there is absolutely no other choice.


You mean like Chinese food?

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trol said:


> Stacy,
> 
> I got my Cruze back. It was the water pump leaking. Replaced that and thermostat and covered by power train warranty.


trol,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get your Cruze repaired. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> You mean like Chinese food?
> 
> I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


If you mean Chinese food made in America - it's not really Chinese (sort of like Taco Bell isn't Mexican). If you mean food produced in China, I'll go elsewhere. There have simply been too many issues with mainland Chinese made products, from substandard drywall that gets moldy when you breathe on it to dog & cat treats that have been making dogs and cats sick, and in a few cases, dead.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

obermd said:


> If you mean Chinese food made in America - it's not really Chinese (sort of like Taco Bell isn't Mexican). If you mean food produced in China, I'll go elsewhere. There have simply been too many issues with mainland Chinese made products, from substandard drywall that gets moldy when you breathe on it to dog & cat treats that have been making dogs and cats sick, and in a few cases, dead.


How true we own 2 Huskies and almost gave them Milo's dog treats till I read the back*Made in China*. I went on-line and found out many Dogs have become very sick and many have died. We no longer buy any food* Made in China *and have now added many other items as well. 
I keep hearing this slogan as we shop from other people. *Made in China Made to Kill.
*


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife and I have 2 yellow labs. No thank you I'll keep getting them Milk Bones. Created in New York City in the 19th century and still going strong!

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## TBN27 (Oct 1, 2012)

The same thing happened to me in July. Got my car back in 2 days.


----------



## weisbrew (Apr 9, 2012)

2011 Cruze with 36K miles - water pump failure. Had car for 16 months. Found the failed pump by noticing a puddle of water on the garage floor. Dealer diagnosis took 2 tries but once they were convinced, they ordered the pump and installed it the next day. The pump is in a devil of a spot to replace - glad the dealer was able to do it under warranty.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> trol,
> Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get your Cruze repaired. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,

Do you know if there was a problem with the water pumps? 

If you keep the coolant fresh the pumps should last a long time. 

Has this been related to the coolant smells people have been experiencing?

More information and reassurance that these cars are gonna last beyond the five year warranty with little problems would be nice.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

36k?! That's not good.

Did you buy extended warranty? Thought b2b ended at 30k.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> 36k?! That's not good.
> 
> Did you buy extended warranty? Thought b2b ended at 30k.


B2B is 36K/3 years. Water pump is covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Water pump out again!!!!*

Well fellow Cruzers, my water pump has gone out again!!!!!
:angry:
:angry:
I cannot believe this!!! Just had my water pump changed out back in April 2012 @ 20,0000 miles, now I have about 23,400 on my car and the water pump went out again.
Funny though, when I took it too the dealer the first time I had to wait so they could determine what was the cause of my car over heating and no coolant. This time I took it in and they right away stuck me in a loaner car. I was in and out within 20 minutes, which is good, but it shows that Chevy knows pretty well of this issue.
Well, this will actually fall under the "Lemon Law" if the pump goes out again and believe me I will surely be glad to trade my 2011 RS LTZ in.

Frustrating!!!!!!:disgust (1):


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

So...what exactly is happening with these pumps? Are the impellers shearing off? Are the gaskets leaking? Are the internal seals leaking and destroying the bearings?

Hey Taurus, I'm sure you've replaced a few of these :1poke:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Caballero777 said:


> Well fellow Cruzers, my water pump has gone out again!!!!!
> :angry:
> :angry:
> I cannot believe this!!! Just had my water pump changed out back in April 2012 @ 20,0000 miles, now I have about 23,400 on my car and the water pump went out again.
> ...


I'm wondering if the first time they replaced it, they replaced it with a defective part, and in the meantime, a redesigned part came out (per PI0762A), so the part failed again.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

As there have been 15 reported water pump failures, all but one of which failed at or under 37k miles, I sent an e-mail to Tom Read regarding this issue asking if he knew anything about it or if he could get me some more information. I'll report back when I get a response.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've notified Tom about this one. He said he isn't aware of the issue, but that it is being elevated as he was writing that, so I'm guessing he got service engineering involved. I'll report back if I hear anything else.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've notified Tom about this one. He said he isn't aware of the issue, but that it is being elevated as he was writing that, so I'm guessing he got service engineering involved. I'll report back if I hear anything else.


I still feel this is one of those parts supplier quality control issues. What are the odds of finding out where these are made and by what company?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I still feel this is one of those parts supplier quality control issues. What are the odds of finding out where these are made and by what company?


The odds of finding that out are slim. However, that information is of secondary importance. 

What's of primary importance is finding out that there is a batch of bad ones, and identifying a range of VIN numbers. Identifying that there is a problem is key. We've already reported 15 failures on this board. That's enough for Tom to get the word out and do some investigation.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if Sonics are experiencing this issue? Or are they too new (and later engine production) to hit this yet?


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Add me to the water pump failure list. 2011 LT2 with 20,100 miles. Built 2/11. Brought it in for the trunk release not working and the dreaded coolant smell with the heat temperature set on high. They laughed off the coolant reservoir vent repair and stated there have been a rash of water pump leaking complaints. Next thing I know there was a loaner just outside the waiting area with my name on it. Said my pump was leaking more than most.

Oh yea, no problem found with trunk release. It failed the next morning in my garage. I had to hold the button for 5 seconds straight on the 4th try before the trunk popped open.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

its not a cruze, but today i finally brought my wifes 09 malibu ltz in for the antifreeze smell its had for 1.5 yrs now. at first i didnt bother with it cuz it was at about 38k miles and i figured there was no warrenty but after seeing in this thread, or simular one, that the water pump was warrentied to 5/50 i brought it in. bad water pump. there was another peice they said they need to pull off to get to the water pump and idk it either broke or they didnt have the gasket for that other part so im in a 2013 malibu for a day. i was adding about two inches of coolant every 6-8 weeks with no leaks or puddle. thanks for the 2nd hand help cruze talk.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

oh that sucks but at lease it covered


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

As of this morning I may be getting on this list. My wifes LTZ had the fan running constantly this morning along with a low reservoir. The car is at the dealer now getting looked at. Ill edit this post once we find out the issue. The car only has 22k on it.

Edit #1 So the dealer says there isn't anything wrong with the car or coolant system. I have a 30 mile drive home and will see how it does. I'm not very happy with this outcome.

Edit #2 I drive home only to smell coolant once more. I grabbed a flashlight only to find the skidplate wet. Ive called the dealer again and scheduled to have the car back in there Monday morning. I see a trade in in the near future.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> We've already reported 15 failures on this board. That's enough for Tom to get the word out and do some investigation.


Hey XR: Any news from Tomboy?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Hey XR: Any news from Tomboy?


He got in touch with someone else who should be getting in touch with me soon. I'll shoot him another email soon if I don't hear anything.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Dropped my LTZ off again today for a water pump replacement. They said the pump would be in tomorrow and the repairs done by the afternoon. We shall see the outcome.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

where is everyone noticing the leak? I see I'm losing some and I thought it might be the lower radiator hose since i see it on it. However it could be from the belt throwing it there. I also notice it near the frame by the air conditioner compressor and lightly sprayed on the radiator which means its leaking on the belt. Its not leaking a lot but seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> where is everyone noticing the leak? I see I'm losing some and I thought it might be the lower radiator hose since i see it on it. However it could be from the belt throwing it there. I also notice it near the frame by the air conditioner compressor and lightly sprayed on the radiator which means its leaking on the belt. Its not leaking a lot but seems to be getting worse.




cruze2011white,
Have you had a chance to take your Cruze into your dealer? If you have not I would recommend that you have them look into this for you. Please keep me posted on and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze2011white said:


> where is everyone noticing the leak? I see I'm losing some and I thought it might be the lower radiator hose since i see it on it. However it could be from the belt throwing it there. I also notice it near the frame by the air conditioner compressor and lightly sprayed on the radiator which means its leaking on the belt. Its not leaking a lot but seems to be getting worse.


What color? Red is engine coolant. Green is A/C coolant. If it's red get it in immediately. If green schedule at your convenience. In either case get it in.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> What color? Red is engine coolant. Green is A/C coolant. If it's red get it in immediately. If green schedule at your convenience. In either case get it in.


Isnt the coolant more of an orange? I thought atf is red.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Isnt the coolant more of an orange? I thought atf is red.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


I think you're correct. In either case, orange or red is an immediate trip to the dealer. Green and blue (washer fluid) are the only leak colors that don't require an immediate trip to the dealership.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

My fiance noticed a spot on my garage floor and told me about it. I was out of town the last few days and was able to finally get my car to the dealership that services it. They just sent me a text telling me "water pump starting to leak. Pump is ordered. Will install tomorrow AM"
They also told me it was covered under the powertrain warranty. 

this is the first mechanical issue I've had. I have just over 50k miles on my 2011 2LT.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

My cruze LTZs water pump went out too huh I wonder if there's a problem with these cars


----------



## nascarnation (Apr 19, 2011)

upstater said:


> Add me to the water pump failure list. 2011 LT2 with 20,100 miles. Built 2/11. Brought it in for the trunk release not working and the dreaded coolant smell with the heat temperature set on high. They laughed off the coolant reservoir vent repair and stated there have been a rash of water pump leaking complaints. Next thing I know there was a loaner just outside the waiting area with my name on it. Said my pump was leaking more than most.


Interesting that my Eco - also built 2/11 - now with 22,000 miles - had a water pump failure this week.
This comes on the heels of last month's transmission removal for repair (conv pump seal leak) .
And 3 recalls previously.

I will say that Hare Chevrolet in Noblesville, Indiana is BY FAR the best store I've ever dealt with, they are super.
But I really hadn't planned on being on a first name basis with the service writers, LOL.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

nascarnation said:


> Interesting that my Eco - also built 2/11 - now with 22,000 miles - had a water pump failure this week.
> This comes on the heels of last month's transmission removal for repair (conv pump seal leak) .
> And 3 recalls previously.
> 
> I have also had the tranny out but it's still not right I think my service department is doing a great job as well GM on the other hand not so great now the engine knocks bad as well


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

nascarnation said:


> Interesting that my Eco - also built 2/11 - now with 22,000 miles - had a water pump failure this week.
> This comes on the heels of last month's transmission removal for repair (conv pump seal leak) .
> And 3 recalls previously.
> 
> ...


It's not a bad thing to be on a first name basis with the service advisors and manager. You tend to get better service because you not just a phone number.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Got my car back yesterday after the water pump was replaced. They brought it to where I work so I didn't even have to pick it up. Washed and fixed, all is well for now. Hopefully I don't have any issues going forward. I'm already itching for a new car, but I don't need one...might as well keep putting the miles on this one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What dealership? Let's give them some positive PR.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> Got my car back yesterday after the water pump was replaced. They brought it to where I work so I didn't even have to pick it up. Washed and fixed, all is well for now. Hopefully I don't have any issues going forward. I'm already itching for a new car, but I don't need one...might as well keep putting the miles on this one.



98sonoma,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get your concerns addressed for you. I am also happy to hear that they took good care of your car for you!  If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Apple Chevrolet in tiny Covington, IN


----------



## nascarnation (Apr 19, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> Apple Chevrolet in tiny Covington, IN


Covington - home of one of the world's best places to eat - the Beef House!
Beef House Restaurant


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

nascarnation said:


> Covington - home of one of the world's best places to eat - the Beef House!
> Beef House Restaurant


lol, it's pretty good. I've gone a lot for work lunches.


----------



## dleighton (Feb 14, 2013)

As the owner of a 2011 Cruze LT turbo with only 18575 km, I was advised by my GM dealer that my coolant level was low and there was a coolant smell outside of the car - under the hood only and there was need to order a new water pump, etc but was on back order and not known when I would receive the necessary parts and repairs under warranty.

After reading through this forum, I notice this is a a really "BIG" problem and issue for owners who are reaching their three year/60000 km warranty period.

Any advice from others on this is welcome.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

We sent our 2011 into the dealer for it was loosing coolant, they said the water pump was leaking and they also changed the thermostat. Dealer was great to work with. We will continue to use Wilcox Chevrolet in Forest lake, MN Chevrolet Cadillac Forest Lake, MN | Wilcox Chevrolet Cadillac | New & Used Car Dealer


----------



## Chevy 2 (Aug 3, 2012)

Just had my waterpump replaced as it was leaking. Is the replacement a better part?


----------



## Chevy 2 (Aug 3, 2012)

The pump number is #55579016 then there is a seal #55568033


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Just had water pump replaced at 32K miles. Coolant loss caused DIC to display AC off due to engine overheating. No warnings of coolant level issue prior to DIC warning. Are there no warning sensors to monitor level of coolant in recovery tank? Anyway, 3rd major problem in 32,000 miles on this car. I can't say I'm disappointed with my Cruze, but I am a bit dismayed. I must say that my dealer has been great, but this will be my last GM vehicle if I have a major issue every 10K miles, going forward.


----------



## luke101108 (Mar 4, 2013)

Water pump leak! defective gasket! march , 2012

I brought in my LT today at the dealer for a service. they said I would wait for 2 hours for an oil change, wheel alignment, brake maintenance. turned out to be 4 hours of waiting. they told me that my coolant reservoir was almost empty, they checked out through pressure testing on my water pump and found out that there was a leak. I was happy that they replaced right there in then the waterpump and gaskets. but kind of disappointed with the durability aspect of the car. hopefully will not happen again.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine went out too. Dealer replaced it under warranty. Works great now.


----------



## Wilsons0621 (May 3, 2013)

Just bought used cruze and waterpump being replaced, had it for 20 days going to cost me 423 dollars

i have 43k is this covered under power train?
dealer has, engine internally lubricated pparts transmission & drive shaft


----------



## Wilsons0621 (May 3, 2013)

Talked to chevy and this is covered. Hmm I thought they were being nice knocking off 100 off the bill?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Name the dealership.


----------



## Wilsons0621 (May 3, 2013)

Haydocy


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Wilsons0621 said:


> Talked to chevy and this is covered. Hmm I thought they were being nice knocking off 100 off the bill?


Bend over, spread your cheeks, walk backward.....you already know what they did to you.....might want to repeat that story to anyone who will listen......Are you listening Chevy Customer Service?

This is the kind of post Chevrolet doesn't need......train dealers on Policy and Proceedure!!!

Rant over,
Rob


----------



## LindsayScott (May 14, 2013)

I just had the same problem with my 2011 Cruze (that has about 38,000+ miles, yes I drive a lot). I had gotten out of my car while it was still running and noticed it seemed louder than usual. As soon as I sat back in my car I saw the engine light was on. The next day I took it into my dealership in Michigan and after having it for over a day, they finally called me and told me my water pump broke, but is covered under my Powertrain Warranty. 

But what I want to know is, is this a user error or a car defect? Like, did I cause this?


----------



## SarabiCruze (May 17, 2013)

*My odometer was around 50 000*

I drive a Chevy Cruze 2011 LT and I just had my car taken into the dealership (Owen Sound, ON) because my car was not blowing out hot air when the heat was on, only when you accelerated. They almost weren't going to be able to get me in for two weeks until she asked me what year and make my car was, once I told her she told me to come in right away because she didn't want my car overheating. Anyways they looked and they said they needed to replace the water pump, they couldn't give me an exact date when my car would be done, especially since it is the long weekend, but they gave me a rental car (GMC Terrain). I just want to thank Hal Wright Chevrolet dealership in Owen Sound for making me a priority and providing me with amazing service. Sarah Hoffele


----------



## kking6650 (Sep 15, 2013)

*Water Pump*

My water pump went out this past Thursday.
Same scenario. Stopped for gas and when I pulled out of the gas station light came on, AC turned off, and was pouring coolant. Not to mention I also have been having a lot of transmission issues and the dealorship keeps telling me nothing is wrong with it.


----------



## Blacklab788 (Aug 18, 2013)

I also have a 2011 cruze and had problems 
with a water pump and no heat and
a grinding noise and coolant loss
amd that was in November 2012 and now in march 
2014 I have same problem I put 9000 mile on 
and have to get it replaced again. My question is 
why these go bad, they are important part of a engine
and does chevy want the engine to go? I love
my car, but each time I get oil done they will check water
pump. I want a car to depend on.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Blacklab788 said:


> I also have a 2011 cruze and had problems
> with a water pump and no heat and
> a grinding noise and coolant loss
> amd that was in November 2012 and now in march
> ...


There is no automobile made that doesn't break......thats why every brand has a shop staffed with mechanics.
If they didn't break, then the shop would be turned into a Starbucks.

The manufacturer would prefer zero warranty expense same as you would prefer a car that never has a failure....ain't gonna happen.

Sorry.

Sounds like your car is still covered under the 5/100 powertrain so get it replaced on Chevys dime again.

Rob


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I had my water pump fail last year at around 22,000 KMs!! They fixed it the day of my service appointment for free so feel free to stop by your dealer.


----------



## gjscott (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, new member here. 
2011 Cruze LT Automatic
25,000 miles
CA USA

Noticed what I thought was a patch of oil on the driveway last week. On inspection under the hood saw the right side frame rail was wet and what looked oil coming from the front crank seal area. 
Dropped the car at the dealer this morning and they called me an hour later to inform me that there was no oil leak, but the water pump was leaking. They don't have a new pump in stock which is bizarre to me, so they are keeping it over night. 

They are also replacing the vacuum pump pressure sensor to address a recall. 

Other issues fixed under warranty:
AC compressor for abnormal noise.
Warped front brake rotors. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Lee (Jun 9, 2014)

Caballero777 said:


> Well I noticed several days ago that I had a small puddle of antifreeze in my garage. I was taking my Cruze LTZ RS in for an oil change only and told the service guy that I noticed the leak. He told me I had to make an appointment to have the car looked at.
> 
> Well today was the appointment and it was scheduled for 11:30am. On the way to work this morning(6:40am) the check engine light came on and then on the display it showed, "Turn AC Off, Engine Over Heating". I took 1 look at the needle and it started to head toward the "H". Pulled over right away and shut car off, called dealer and they towed my car in.
> 
> ...


 My 2011 Cruze had coolant leaking on my garage floor and I took it back to the dealer in May 2013 with 35K miles. Today, I see a new coolant leak and have to take it back in to the dealer on this Friday (June 13th, 2014). The car has 51K miles. I wonder how long this problem will be with me.


----------



## Gunrunr (May 9, 2011)

Your not the only one that had a water pump go out early. Mine went out at 30k miles. Now my transmission went out at 83K miles and my brothers transmission went out at 110k miles. I have the standard tranny and he has the automatic. Consider yourself lucky if that's all that goes out for a while.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Jim Lee,

I can definitely understand how frustrating a repeat concern can be. Please feel free to send us a private message regarding your concern and we will be glad to contact your dealership on your behalf and work alongside them in order to try to find a possible solution to your concern. I look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

Gunrunr said:


> Your not the only one that had a water pump go out early. Mine went out at 30k miles. Now my transmission went out at 83K miles and my brothers transmission went out at 110k miles. I have the standard tranny and he has the automatic. Consider yourself lucky if that's all that goes out for a while.



Did you notice anything odd prior to your automatic transmission going out? odd shifting ? was the transmission fluid flushed prior? 

Thanks.


----------



## 14Cruze1LT (Jun 15, 2014)

Well Say hello to number two! Bought 14 Cruze 1LT RS in January. First week the seat belt sensor in passenger seat went and the module for the air bag, passenger also. Then we got the recall for the short axle crack, service said ours was ok. Then last month which is May, the water pump started leaking. Fortunately, unlike markwilliam, the service dept had one in stock. Then last week, first week of June the radiator hose started leaking. WT#? Talkin to the dealership and to GM about a LEMON! Love the car but?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

0r30 said:


> Did you notice anything odd prior to your automatic transmission going out? odd shifting ? was the transmission fluid flushed prior?
> 
> Thanks.


Has your transmission been serviced? Miles? Mines is going out started shifted hard and over revving thru 1-2 and hits hard going into 3rd


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

Chalk up another water pump leak... 2011 Cruze Eco with 41k miles. I went to install my Injen CAI yesterday. Upon jacking up the front end to get a better view of the screws holding on the bumper, coolant began flowing backward down the under tray & formed a small puddle of coolant on the garage floor. I'd replace it myself, but I figure I might as well take advantage of it being under warranty. I have an appointment Monday morning & they said it'd be done same day.

A while back, I noticed the coolant was low, but didn't see any evidence of coolant loss. The cap was not fully screwed down though, so I figured maybe the water portion was steaming out. There is a white residue on the sound deadener above the coolant reservoir. Anyway, I added about 1/3 gallon of Prestone "all makes, all models" yellow coolant. After doing a lot of research, I found this is actually "Dexcool", but without the official label. Will this void my warranty? Supposedly the yellow coolant will not change the color of the current coolant, but it doesn't seem to be as bright orange as it used to be. Dexcool doesn't like air though, so with the leaking water pump, I'm thinking that is what may have changed the color darker. Any thoughts? Should I completely drain it & buy some Dexcool before I take it to the dealership or should I not worry about it? Has anyone ever been denied warranty work because they used "all makes, all models" instead of coolant with the GM Dexcool label? Is there a way for them to tell?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

They can test it but don't worry about it


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I had my water pump replaced on June 23. Receipt shows they replaced:
Water Pump
Seal
Thermostat
2 Bolts
Coolant

All is well after over 1k miles of driving. No more leaking. All fixed under warranty.


----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2013)

I have chevy cruze 2012 lt 1.4 turbo the water pump . seal , cap, and the thermostat has been replace issue follow, no external leaking, as well now I have a funny noise when I put the key in the ignition switch, and turn the key one step without turn on the car,. listen,.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AUsAsHPAZM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tamike (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT. I took it to the Dealership about 3 weeks ago complaining about a loud fan (almost sounded like an airplane) off and on. They said the fan sounded normal and couldn't get it to sound "loud". About a week ago it started staying on about 5 minutes after I turned the car off. During this whole time the temperature gauge only went half way across, never to hot. Now today I get the warning about the "AC is off due to engine temperature is hot". I make another appointment at the dealership and they act like it is no big deal. This has got to be the 10th time we have had this car in for repair and there is only 48,000 miles on it. I am at my wits end with this crap!!!!!!!!! GM needs to start doing something about this!!! The dealership told me that it is not their fault, but they do represent GM and they do take our money when we buy these cars!!!!!!!!! I am so fed up with this car !!!!!


----------



## ggitsme (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a chev Cruze 2011 LT 1.4 Turbo with 112000km and brought my car for the 100 times for the smelling problems and they found another leak on my waterpump. And guess what. It's the third time they replace a faulty waterpump in the last two year. It's just getting frustrating. My dealership is doing the best they can with the peace of crap I got from Chevrolet. They are really good with me and offer an excellent service. I was sure when I purchase that car that I was buying a new car, but end up with something that seam to have been recycled. I probably got a lemon and stuck with it


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

ggitsme said:


> I have a chev Cruze 2011 LT 1.4 Turbo with 112000km and brought my car for the 100 times for the smelling problems and they found another leak on my waterpump. And guess what. It's the third time they replace a faulty waterpump in the last two year. It's just getting frustrating. My dealership is doing the best they can with the peace of crap I got from Chevrolet. They are really good with me and offer an excellent service. I was sure when I purchase that car that I was buying a new car, but end up with something that seam to have been recycled. I probably got a lemon and stuck with it



I would say you dealer isn't doing something right. I got my water pump replaced once over a year ago and it hasn't smelled or loss coolant. There were some water pumps bad from the factory not sure where the problem was but the dealer should be able to fix it for good eliminating the problems. Good luck. You may want to switch to another dealer. Maybe they aren't putting on the redesigned water pump or I know that my dealer replaced the t-stat gasket too when they did the water pump so maybe that is something that needs to be done too.


----------



## Monkeydad (May 21, 2015)

*2011 Cruze Water Pump Failure*

I just replaced my second 2011 Cruze water pump in 13 months. The last failed in April 2014 and I got the same warning message as Caballero 7777: "Turn AC Off, Engine Over Heating." I paid to replaced the water pump and in October 2014, Chevrolet sent notice that it was repairing the vehicles or reimbursing owners who had made the repairs before their October 2014 notice came out. I must say: Chevrolet reimbursed me promptly and without any questions. Customer service was terrific on this.

Now comes a second water pump failure in May 2015. My tech noticed the failure in 13 months and called the dealership that provided the replacement pump. Dealer response: too bad, no warranty (though Chevy apparently has redesigned the water pump). Doesn't this suggest a problem with the original replacement I bought in 2014? So I paid for the replacement. I've written to Chevrolet about this and am waiting for its response.




Jim Frye said:


> My take is that this water pump failure issue is a matter of quality control by the pump manufacturer. I think this is indicative of auto parts supply chain nowadays. If you get lucky, you get a car with no bad parts. Not so lucky, you get one with one or more bad parts.
> 
> If it makes anyone feel any better on this thread, I had a '69 Z28 that spit out water pumps like watermelon seeds. At least it spit water pump bearings like seeds. I installed four pumps in a span of six years. At least it was an easy R&R on that car. That was just one of the parts that car nickled and dimed me for while I owned it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeydad said:


> I just replaced my second 2011 Cruze water pump in 13 months. The last failed in April 2014 and I got the same warning message as Caballero 7777: "Turn AC Off, Engine Over Heating." I paid to replaced the water pump and in October 2014, Chevrolet sent notice that it was repairing the vehicles or reimbursing owners who had made the repairs before their October 2014 notice came out. I must say: Chevrolet reimbursed me promptly and without any questions. Customer service was terrific on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes a second water pump failure in May 2015. My tech noticed the failure in 13 months and called the dealership that provided the replacement pump. Dealer response: too bad, no warranty (though Chevy apparently has redesigned the water pump). Doesn't this suggest a problem with the original replacement I bought in 2014? So I paid for the replacement. I've written to Chevrolet about this and am waiting for its response.



How many miles are on this car?

Rob


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

My 2011 has had a water pump replaced before I purchased it. Now at 57,000 miles it's leaking again. It's only leaking when the car sits over night. It's leaking at the gasket area and the bolts. Now when the car is up to temp it seems to seal itself back up. I took it into the dealer to be repaired and the dealer says they cannot replicate the leak and they pressure tested up to 20lbs of pressure. I actually have pics of the coolant running down the side of the engine and dripping off of the splash shield.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The01Cav said:


> My 2011 has had a water pump replaced before I purchased it. Now at 57,000 miles it's leaking again. It's only leaking when the car sits over night. It's leaking at the gasket area and the bolts. Now when the car is up to temp it seems to seal itself back up. I took it into the dealer to be repaired and the dealer says they cannot replicate the leak and they pressure tested up to 20lbs of pressure. I actually have pics of the coolant running down the side of the engine and dripping off of the splash shield.


I know it will be a pain but you have no alternative but to leave it at the dealer overnight.....or a couple of days.

Anti freeze/coolant mix has a weird attribute.....well, not really weird, just hard to grasp the concept.
Like anything, the molecule's shrink as they get colder......and the mix gets real good at finding any way out......seal/gasket/bolt threads.....it'll find a way.

As soon as the mix warms, the molecule's expand, the seep disappears and the mechanic goes nuts.....he knows you see a leak, you turned your day upside so the mechanic could see the leak, a the blinkin thing is bone dry and won't even leak with pressure applied.

So, bottom line, the mechanic must see it cold.......and you must explain to the writer that the car has to be checked BEFORE STARTING.
This way, the mechanic will do the pressure test outside while the car is cold (cold means ambient in this case)

So try again.....beat the 'leaks cold' thing into the writers head and if they diagnose as I described they'll have little problem reproducing the seep.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Monkeydad (May 21, 2015)

77,000 Rob.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Monkeydad said:


> 77,000 Rob.


Really?

OK, lets see if I got this right......nevermind.....here's what you must do.
The entire car, not just the pump, must go to the dealer.

The dealer must diagnose the failure.
If, and only if, a question comes up regarding the current pump, you must say you paid for the replacement because you did not know it was under warranty.
Also, you must tell them Chevrolet reimbursed you for that repair as you indicate.

You inadvertently mucked up the works by not finding out if the pump was under warranty 13 months ago.

For the record, the original warranty that covered the pump was for 5 years or 100k miles.....so it would have cost nothing back then.....and, had a dealer done the repair there would be no issue now.

So, now, the water pump has warranty coverage for 10 years or 150k miles......even if 20 go bad (Heaven Forbid) they and the coolant are covered.

As far as the current failure.....I'll bet I'm right when I say the repair shop did not perform due dilligence and were not aware the attaching bolts, a torque to yield design, must be replaced every time a water pump is removed/replaced.
Re-using the bolts will create a gauranteed second failure because the pump body is being distorted.

So, no, you won't get Chevrolet to exchange your pump for free but yes, Chevrolet will pay a dealer parts and labor to replace your pump.

Make sense, I hope......if not feel free to ask more.

Please keep us in the loop.

Rob


----------



## jjngundam (Dec 7, 2010)

Yea I had rough idling and scratching noise when accelerating. They tell me the coolant pump needs to be replaced. Now I too am waiting for the part. Is there a shortage? is this issue resolve? This is the second pump I replaces after 50k and 5 years. It's not all that bad but my warranty is about to go out.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If your Cruze is a U.S. spec. your water pump warranty was extended to ten years, 150k miles…..I am assuming you have a ways to go before that runs out.

I am unaware of a national shortage…..you may be experiencing a regional supply problem.
The part number has changed….the pump is now packaged in 'kit' form, containing the pump, related gasket, and the torque to yield bolts.

The bolt replacement is critical from a torque plus tighten X degrees standpoint…..in the past, many repairmen were re-using the original bolts.
This results in uneven clamping of the pump to block interface and actually creates the potential for another, premature failure.

Rob


----------



## epetry (Feb 18, 2016)

My 2011 Cruze with 64k on it, is on its 3rd water pump. Replaced at 24k, 44k, and now 64k. Disgusted with GM.


----------



## epetry (Feb 18, 2016)

Rob, where is that in writing? My Cruze is on its 3rd water pump in 64k. Thank you


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

epetry said:


> My 2011 Cruze with 64k on it, is on its 3rd water pump. Replaced at 24k, 44k, and now 64k. Disgusted with GM.


Actually 4th if you count your original. I am at 47,000 miles and on my third counting my original. So you are ahead of me by one. Had mine replace just about the same intervals. Hopefully I won't need another one at 64K but that won't be for another couple of years if I do need one. 

we are getting 22,000 MPWP (miles per water pump)  One positive is we are saving on coolant flushing because we are always getting fresh coolant every 22,000 miles. 

looks like my dealer will guarantee for life if they install a water pump for you. I may pay next time just so I won't ever have to pay again for one as long as I own the car. Maybe you can find a dealer near you that does the same. Would be nice if it was more reliable and not have to worry about water pump failure.


----------



## chevygirll88 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ive got a 2011 Cruze Eco and my boyfriend works at a chevy dealer so he wanted to take my car in to give it a good once over, my water pump has also started to leak really bad so ive got to replace it :/ granted my car is high miles at 100K but still! shouldn't be shot already. I had a 2006 Monte Carlo with 250K miles on it and still the original. Just think quality is really starting to slip now a days. getting pretty disappointed


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

My 2013 Cruze lt turbo water pump failed today and the dealership told me my car isn?t under the drivetrain recall.is this correct or they just don?t want to repair it?i bought it used with 63000 miles it now has 77750 miles and its been exactly 1year that I bought it


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tmiller39 said:


> My 2013 Cruze lt turbo water pump failed today and the dealership told me my car isn?t under the drivetrain recall.is this correct or they just don?t want to repair it?i bought it used with 63000 miles it now has 77750 miles and its been exactly 1year that I bought it


I am assuming your dealer is a Chevrolet dealer, right?

The individual, if it is a GM store, evidently does not read his/her policy and procedures manual.

Regardless, the 10 year 150,000 pump coverage applies to your car......either talk to the service manager (not a writer) or, IMO, go to a different Chevy dealer that is on his game.

Rob


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

They said they looked up my vin# and my car isn?t covered


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tmiller39 said:


> They said they looked up my vin# and my car isn?t covered


Well, they are doing something wrong.....the extension applies to all 1.4t engines model year 2011 through 2014.
A letter was sent to all original owners but the warranty goes with the car......press the issue.

Rob


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well I called another dealership and yup they are fixing it for free.so if anyone ever in wilmington,nc don?t go to Jeff Gordon Chevrolet.this is the third recall that they would not repair.


----------

